# Trailer Hitch Rack ??



## Argo

I found a roof rack on craigslist for my wife's scion tc for $125. No factory roof mount needed. It's a Thule.


----------



## Kevin137

Man, i can tell you from experience, keep your shit away from the back of the car, i did this for 3 years, it was always a pain...!!!



The biggest thing with keeping it on the back, was the dirt, and salt, and shit that my board was always covered in, ignore the box, that was not always on there except for longer trips...

I was forever taking the board indoors to wash in the shower, and that was coming home, going was always a pain as nowhere to get the crap off...! At least on top you don't get the same amount of shit...! Box all the time for me now...


----------



## larrytbull

I picked up an inno rail slider ii )ina945) last year for around 120
works good for up to 4 boards (roof mount). I have an avalanche , so I have roof rack. Usually I use the pickup bed to transport boards, but sometimes i need the bed for other things


----------



## slyder

I"m looking around on CL and what not. I was just thinking of a trailer hitch this time. 
We currently have 2 cars with aftermarket roof racks. One Yakima on mine and a OEM VW accessory rack on the oldest boys car. 

Kevin137 whats the big deal behind the car? I know it will get a bit dirty, that will wash off in the first 2 runs. The majority of our time to our hill is 30 minutes from the house on dry interstate.

I don't have my mind set on a trailer hitch version was just considering. Roof may be my best bet, exploring other options as well


----------



## sclogger

My main ride to the mountain is a Prius....yeah I know. I hate rooftop racks and I'm all about mpg. I've got a 1 1/4" hitch on it now and for the last year or so I've toyed with a off set carrier rack modified to hold a yakima powderhound. I think it's easily doable and I'll probably get it done this year.


----------



## f00bar

Hitch just seems to me like it's going to beat the shit out of your boards with road debris unless it's in a bag.


----------



## Kevin137

Salt will be your biggest problem, especially if there is any kind of gritting on your roads... It corrodes everything that you don't want corroded... And salt gets in places it can't just wash off, even on dry roads, if it has been gritted then there will be salt on your board...

To be fair, I had no choice when I was running that car, it was the back of the car of inside the car, which really is not an option... If I could of had something on the roof I would of...

I use a box now, I got a thule box that holds 4 or 5 boards for the same price as the clamps, and I had to get the bars whichever I chose, so made more sense for me to grab the box... I have to say it is nice taking more than I need and having some choice when I get where I am going as well, which was never a consideration I had thought of...


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

personally I prefer rooftop, I dont like the way the hitch racks (board/ski or bike) block your tail lights from the people behind you, block your view and worst of all, if you should get rear ended, not only are you gonna have to have your car fixed, but also replace your rack and boards/ski's, which can run in the thousands (especially bikes), 3 bikes can run $10 grand easy and with todays scam insurance companies, I can see them saying that it was your fault, because your tail lights were blocked ?


----------



## BoardWalk

I have both a roof and a hitch (on a Tahoe), when the roads are wet and crappy the boards on the top get just as dirty as the ones in the back. As far as road debris there has never been an issue, they sit high enough and in the middle of the vehicle.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

I've had my Packasport for 20+ years now, I swear by them, initial cost wasnt cheap, but its been well worth it.

I see the system 90 on CRaigslist all the time from $300-500. The gelcoat finish only lasts a couple years, but I've found a $7 rattlecan of black and a bunch of stickers looks good. Another thing I like about them, out of site out of mind, you never can tell if something is in it


----------

